# Paiement solde tout compte ????



## Nany88 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour une parent me dit que pajemploi a mis un nouveau système et que le solde tout Compte doit être donner à la fin du mois des le 25 au moment de la déclaration de salaire et fin de contrat ??? Avez vous entendu sa ?? 
Nous avons fini le contrat semaine dernière elle fait les docs mais je n'ais toujours pas eu n'y solde tout compte n'y attestation salaire, ce sont des parents réglo donc je ne m'inquiète pas mais je sais aussi que la maman fait tout pour gratter les aides et de donner le moins possible de sa poche... Elle m'avais proposer des petit magouille pour paher avec les aides la fin de contrat et j ai refuser... 
Donc avez vous entendu parler de ce nouveau système ? 
Car j ai toujours eu mon solde tout compte le dernier jour travailler avec tt les docs... 
Merci les fille🌺


----------



## Ladrine 10 (11 Juillet 2022)

J'ai mon pe qui m'a dit la même chose


----------



## Nany88 (11 Juillet 2022)

Oui il y a un nouveau systeme qui facilite à faire l attestation de salaire ect... Mais apparemment il faut attendre le 25 à l'ouverture des decla pour le paiement.


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

J'ai eu une fin de contrat vendredi et le soir même les PE m'ont remis tous les documents ainsi que le salaire et tout ce qu'il faut, solde de tout compte. Mais effectivement ils ne peuvent faire la déclaration pajemploi qu'a partir du 25.


----------



## Nany88 (11 Juillet 2022)

Oui moi sur les 2 fin de contrat 1 parents ma tout remis le dernier jour travailler, et le 2eme me parle de fin de mois, nouveau système de pajemploi.... Je pe'se que juste sa doit Marra ger de payer fin de mois alors elle trouve des excuse, car comme je vous disez elle essayer de trouver des solutions pour moins me payer et faire des magouilles pour pas payer de sa poche, mais avec les aide la fin de contrat... Mais malheureusement pour elle je m'y connais très bien en calculnregul ect.... Donc j avais tjrs le dernier mot


----------



## zazouille (14 Juillet 2022)

Nany88 a dit: 


> Oui moi sur les 2 fin de contrat 1 parents ma tout remis le dernier jour travailler, et le 2eme me parle de fin de mois, nouveau système de pajemploi.... Je pe'se que juste sa doit Marra ger de payer fin de mois alors elle trouve des excuse, car comme je vous disez elle essayer de trouver des solutions pour moins me payer et faire des magouilles pour pas payer de sa poche, mais avec les aide la fin de contrat... Mais malheureusement pour elle je m'y connais très bien en calculnregul ect.... Donc j avais tjrs le dernier mot





Nany88 a dit: 


> Bonjour une parent me dit que pajemploi a mis un nouveau système et que le solde tout Compte doit être donner à la fin du mois des le 25 au moment de la déclaration de salaire et fin de contrat ??? Avez vous entendu sa ??
> Nous avons fini le contrat semaine dernière elle fait les docs mais je n'ais toujours pas eu n'y solde tout compte n'y attestation salaire, ce sont des parents réglo donc je ne m'inquiète pas mais je sais aussi que la maman fait tout pour gratter les aides et de donner le moins possible de sa poche... Elle m'avais proposer des petit magouille pour paher avec les aides la fin de contrat et j ai refuser...
> Donc avez vous entendu parler de ce nouveau système ?
> Car j ai toujours eu mon solde tout compte le dernier jour travailler avec tt les docs...
> Merci les fille🌺


Bonjour, fin de contrat le 15 juillet effectivement pajemploi a mis en place un nouveau service lors de la dernière déclaration le certificat de travail, le solde de tout compte, l'attestation assedic, sont remplis et délivré automatiquement plus simple pour l'employeur mais faut attendre le 25 du mois,j'ai avec mon employeur choisi cette option, mais rien n'empêche votre employeur de passer par pôle emploi pour attestation et de vous éditer certificat et solde de tous comptes disponibles sur la pajemploi.


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 le PE a le choix d'utiliser le service de pajemploi fin de contrat ou pas. Perso j'ai eu une fin de contrat le 30 juin le PE a fait sa déclaration normale en cochant fin de contrat, a rentré le montant indemnité rupture, CP... et la fiche de paie s'est éditée en 2 feuilles et nous avons fait le certificat de travail, solde tt compte..attest assedic sans lapaje.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ‘
isa 19 le parent a pu mettre ses propres chiffres ? 
j’ai peur des erreurs pajemploi


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est une déclation lapaje normale le 25  il met  le salaire net ( sans le montant des cp payés) , ses IE...on lui demande s'il y a une fin de contrat il coche oui du coup un volet s'ouvre eT la il y a une case montant indemnité de rupture, une case montant des cp payé. C'est pour ça que la fiche de paie a 2 pages.


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

"déclaration" pas déclation LOL


----------



## Lea64 (18 Juillet 2022)

Petite question si pajemploi fait l attestation assedic comment fait il pour dissossier les fratie?


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Vu les erreurs de Pajemploi je ne leur ferai pas confiance pour faire l'attestation Assedic....il vaut mieux que le parent la remplisse manuellement. En plus en optant pour Pajemploi qui rempli le document, l'employeur se retrouve hors cadre légal en ne fournissant aucun document à la fin du contrat, ni même le salaire. Certificat de travail, solde de tout compte, salaire et attestation assedic doivent être fourni le dernier jour du préavis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

C'est la déclaration qui ne peut pas être faite avant le 25.
Rien n'interdit que l'employeur fasse la déclaration Polemploi directement sur le site (fin de contrat la semaine dernière, et l'attestation est faite), et de remettre à la salariée les documents de fin de contrat.
Solde de tout compte, certificat de travail, bs etc.. 
On peut tout à fait avoir un BS conforme en accès libre autre que celui de la fin de contrat de pajemploi.

Encore un service qui nous mets dans le....


----------

